# Everyday Mehndi



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Good luck getting your order or your money back.The owner passed away,but someone left the website up and still took orders.The BBB gave up trying to contact them and quit taking complaints.Sorry to start this out on a negative note but a warning might save someone their money.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

OK, I will bite. What are you doing with this stuff? I visited the web site but am not sure what this stuff is.

http://www.everydayhenna.com/


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I assume it has something to do with essential oils?


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

http://www.everydayhenna.com/thymol.html


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I was lucky to get a kilo of thymol before
things went downhill. I remember being told
the owner got very sick (cancer I think) and
thats when the service went downhill.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Yes its sad.The business had a good rep then.But now there is no response from whoever took over, about an order from 7 months ago.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

http://www.westernpennsylvania.bbb.org/nis/newsearch2.asp?ID=1&strBCode=01410000&ComID=0141000011002588&ComName=Everyday+Mehndi#
This is ONLY being posted to keep others from losing their money.

[ December 18, 2006, 04:18 PM: Message edited by: loggermike ]


----------

